# Firefox öffnet keine Links mehr im selben Tab



## thorecj (10. März 2017)

*Firefox öffnet keine Links mehr im selben Tab*

Seit heute morgen hab ich oben genanntes Problem mit meinem Browser. Gestern lief alles noch einwandfrei. 
Meine gespeicherten Tabs werden nach dem Start geöffnet, aber ich kann darin keine Links mehr öffnen, da bekomm ich immer den Fehler 404. Wenn ich aber mit Rechtsklick den Link in einem neuen Tab öffne, dann funktioniert es.
Internet Explorer funktioniert bsw problemlos, auch Firefox auf dem Laptop meiner Frau. Die Einstellungen sind identisch.
Seltsamerweise konnte ich die Werbung auf der PCGH-Seite öffnen, nur eben nicht die einzelnen News.

Ich habe auch seit min. 1 Woche keinerlei Updates oder Neuinstallationen durchgeführt.
Firefox hab ich schon mehrfach deinstalliert und mit 4 verschiedenen Versionen neuinstalliert, ohne Erfolg.
Ein Neustart des Routers hatte logischerweise auch keinen Erfolg.
Norton hat auch nichts gefunden.

Ich bin überfragt, hat jemand ne Idee?

MfG Thor


----------



## thorecj (11. März 2017)

*AW: Firefox öffnet keine Links mehr im selben Tab*

Hat sich erledigt. Im deutschen Firefox Forum ist dieser Fehler schon ein paar mal seit gestern besprochen worden und eine Lösung hat mit geholfen.


----------



## airXgamer (12. März 2017)

*AW: Firefox öffnet keine Links mehr im selben Tab*

Kannst du den Link mal einstellen? Habe gerade das gleiche Problem


----------

